# Ringed tailed Leamer



## pdsniper (Jun 21, 2010)

This is some more of the pictures I took while I was in Germany besides big Cats they had lots of Monkeys and primates as well as African planes animals


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jun 21, 2010)

neat shot boy that tail would have been a prize in the 60s hanging on the car antenna


----------



## Crickett (Jun 21, 2010)

Man that thing has a long tail! Great shot!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 21, 2010)

I need a bigger monitor.  I just had to keep scrolling to get all that tail.  Cool capture.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 21, 2010)

Davy Crockett would have loved that for a hat!


----------

